# duvets and bedding



## Julie67 (May 30, 2010)

can anyone tell me please where i can buy some good duvets and bedding in sharm. 
its getting colder now at night and i think im gonna need them. fitted sheets would be great if i could get them. there used to be a good little shop in Old Market that sold nothing but towels, duvets and lovely emproidered covers but its now gone! Really stuck where to go and would appreciate any advice.
thanks.


----------



## tonycowley (Jun 25, 2010)

*duvets*



Julie67 said:


> can anyone tell me please where i can buy some good duvets and bedding in sharm.
> its getting colder now at night and i think im gonna need them. fitted sheets would be great if i could get them. there used to be a good little shop in Old Market that sold nothing but towels, duvets and lovely emproidered covers but its now gone! Really stuck where to go and would appreciate any advice.
> thanks.


Hi, just bought duvet in old market, good quality, machine washable, big enough to cover 2 king size beds, in old market and straight up, 2nd last turning on left and shop on left, does all bedding and suchlike, 350 l.e. includes matching pillowcases.


----------



## Julie67 (May 30, 2010)

tonycowley said:


> Hi, just bought duvet in old market, good quality, machine washable, big enough to cover 2 king size beds, in old market and straight up, 2nd last turning on left and shop on left, does all bedding and suchlike, 350 l.e. includes matching pillowcases.


thanks for that, im going old market today so will have a look


----------

